# ceramic thin lip cove base



## ajkarmand (Jul 17, 2013)

hello friends need some help again. I'm putting thin lip ceramic cove base in a back kitchen of a restaurant in California. I already put my thunder mortar and applied my tiles. I got my epoxy grout- which I guess is cirrct because less porphous. Should I apply any sealer to grout?? Is this proper steps?? Thanks as usual --- al


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ajkarmand said:


> hello friends need some help again.


Am I stoned or does your post count show 1?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Stoner!

No need to seal epoxy grout.

What the heck is thunder whatamacallit?


----------



## ajkarmand (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for quick answer. Thinset mortar I apologize. Thanks for letting me know about sealer?

Also plan checker questioned why painted cement on back kitchen floor?

Isn't epoxy paint allowed on concrete floor? I thought it served as a sealant also.

Thanks again in advance


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

They make the rules. You have to ask them what your options are.
Maybe a Cali. guy can tell you.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

ajkarmand said:


> Also plan checker questioned why painted cement on back kitchen floor?
> 
> Isn't epoxy paint allowed on concrete floor? I thought it served as a sealant also.


There's a big difference between epoxy garage floor paint and a poured, trowelled epoxy floor. You should ask the planner what your choices are.


----------

